# Kabahat sana mecbur kalanda



## SEA91

Hi everyone.

Anyone knows what this means?
"Kabahat sana mecbur kalanda. Şu sıfata bak!"


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

SEA91 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Anyone knows what this means?
> "Kabahat sana mecbur kalanda. Şu sıfata bak!"


 It is a fault to be compulsive to you. Look at your figure !


----------



## analeeh

It's something like 'the fault (_kabahat_) is the person who is compelled (_mecbur kalan_) to love you's'. It's a bit difficult to nicely translate this in one unambiguous English sentence. 
_
mecbur kalmak_ is to be obliged to, but unlike English you can use a pronoun with it: _sana mecburum_ (somewhat dramatic) I think means something like 'I am bound (to love) you'. So _sana mecbur kalan_ (with relative _kal-an_ from _kalmak_) is someone bound to love you/unable to stop loving you. 

_kabahat *on*da_ means the fault or problem (_kabahat_) is *his*, literally 'in him' or 'on him'. If you replace _on_ with _sana mecbur kalan_ you get the same effect.

Does _sıfat_ mean 'figure' in the sense of a person's body shape here?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

analeeh said:


> It's something like 'the fault (_kabahat_) is the person who is compelled (_mecbur kalan_) to love you's'. It's a bit difficult to nicely translate this in one unambiguous English sentence.
> _
> mecbur kalmak_ is to be obliged to, but unlike English you can use a pronoun with it: _sana mecburum_ (somewhat dramatic) I think means something like 'I am bound (to love) you'. So _sana mecbur kalan_ (with relative _kal-an_ from _kalmak_) is someone bound to love you/unable to stop loving you.
> 
> _kabahat *on*da_ means the fault or problem (_kabahat_) is *his*, literally 'in him' or 'on him'. If you replace _on_ with _sana mecbur kalan_ you get the same effect.
> 
> Does _sıfat_ mean 'figure' in the sense of a person's body shape here?


 That's what I understand Mr. Analeeh.


----------



## shafaq

analeeh said:


> Does _sıfat_ mean 'figure' in the sense of a person's body shape here?


Yes . Especially "face".


----------



## analeeh

For a face we wouldn't say 'figure'. 'Figure' refers specifically to body shape.


----------



## shafaq

"Sıfat" in some contexts means "appearance" of a person's body and *especially*; face appearance, even only "face" i.e. 
-_Sıfatına tüküreyim_ ! (Let me spit on his/her face!).

I hope I have succeeded to shape my intention in words .


----------



## analeeh

Maybe 'ahh, those looks!' or something would work here in that case.


----------

